# What long bar for stihl 660



## booyah (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi guys,

I currently have a granberg 36" with a stihl 660 that has been working out great for me so far. I might have the opportunity to mill a few bigger logs though, something on the order of 5' diameter redwood. I'm thinking about getting a bigger bar, and had some questions..

1) Can my saw actually pull a longer bar like a 56 or 60", or would that be wishful thinking? I don't really want to spend a ton of money on a bigger powerhead like an 880 or 3120 right now.. perhaps sometime down the road though if more opportunities to mill big timber come up.
2) What are the advantages/disadvantages of using a regular bar vs. a double ender with a helper handle? Is the helper handle useful in a mill of this size?
3) Anyone have experience with granberg double ended bars? How do they compare to say, woodlandPro/cannon?

Thanks!
-Jim


----------



## BlueRider (Jul 28, 2011)

I've milled a lot of wood with an 051 which is 2cc smaller than an 066 or a 660 and a 42" bar is pretty much maxing out the saw. Stihl recomends 36" maximum bar length and with a 42" bar that is about how much bar will be in the wood by the time you clamp a mill onto it. another saw to keep in mind would be an 075 which at 111cc is only 7cc smaller than a 3120 and 10cc smaller than an 880. the power band and max rpm on the older saws is a bit different but for the price difference on a 075/076 vs a 880 or a 3120 is well worth considering.

I currently mill with an 075 with a 42" woodsman pro bar and a 48" grandberg mill. I can handle the mill by myself but I doubt I could handle anything bigger with out help.


----------



## PhilB (Jul 28, 2011)

Jim,



> Anyone have experience with granberg double ended bars? How do they compare to say, woodlandPro/cannon?



I ordered a granberg mill with a double ended bar from Bailey's and the bar received was a WoodlandPro bar.

Phil


----------



## gemniii (Jul 28, 2011)

booyah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I currently have a granberg 36" with a stihl 660 that has been working out great for me so far. I might have the opportunity to mill a few bigger logs though, something on the order of 5' diameter redwood. I'm thinking about getting a bigger bar, and had some questions..
> 
> ...


 
1) If your saw is at top tune, sharp chain, and ported and fully muf modded I think it might pull a 56" bar IN an Alaskan type mill (only using 50" or less). I've run my 42" bar buried in a stump and it handled it.
2) one of the BIG complaints brought up every time I mention using dual powerheads is that it requires a helper, the same would be true of a double ender with a helper handle.
3) nope

Check out a thread I started about 8 months ago.



gemniii said:


> I reviewed the following threads (about 130 posts) dating back to 2006.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=131067&highlight=double
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=93170&highlight=double
> ...





gemniii said:


> woodsrunner pics more:


----------



## smokinj (Jul 28, 2011)

Two 660 should make a nice combo....Look into the daul power head set-up myself was looking at two 460.


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 29, 2011)

i am running a 27" with a 460 and 88 on 60" but i think a 2x 660 would cook on your trees . Ya work the rakers tell saws are working hard you should do a lot more than a 88 ,problem with weight could be overcome . I think two 460 on a 42" would be mean


----------

